
Decentralize now? - prostoalex
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/decentralize-now?imm_mid=0e5f27&cmp=em-web-na-na-newsltr_20160720
======
mshenfield
Actually a pretty good write up of something that got a lot of hype but didn't
receive meaty context in the other coverage I've read.

